# How can I stop being so tired?



## 22661 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi I have recently been diagnosed with IBS and have been feeling exhausted, bloated and uncomfortable, I am studying for upcoming exams and find it hard to get motivated or at the very least feel very tired shortly after starting to study. Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

You may want to try a good multivitamin to supplement your diet. Sometimes that can help with the tiredness, as you might not be getting a good amount of all nutrients due to an altered diet.I'm exhausted lately, have to take a nap pretty much every day at work. Though mine is more an effect of a bunch of new drugs they've put me on. I do get bouts of fatigue normally, but I've never been floored like this.


----------



## 22661 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for that, thats terrible about the exhaustion, I find it hard to get to sleep with the bloating pains, sometimes they keep me up for hours, with no relief and I suppose that probably causes a lot of the tiredness.I feel very bloated tonight and uncomfortable, just want to cry!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

huge hug, careful near belly,)we have all been here now and again, im going through the why me stage! i use hot water bottle and curl up with a book till pain goes, takes a while tho.,


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

ails...i know what you mean. Because of my constipation, bloating, gas, and sheer discomfort, I find it difficult to study as well. I'm really tired because I can't sleep because of the anxiety and discomfort I am in, which simply perpetuates my fatigue feeling. IBS is horrible


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

This sounds so dumb, but I study on the toilet. I mean, I'm spending so much time in there - why not?I have an hour break between my first two classes a couple days a week, which I specifically designed so I'd have time to get over any attacks that happen in the first class! (my IBS is worst in the morning)...sometimes I spend half of that break in the loo, so I just go to the most private bathroom I can find on campus, sit in a stall, and whip out my notebook. I have to study, and I have to poo - why not do both at once?







I know IBS is tiring, though - I like the suggestion about a multivitamin. That's the first thing I suggest to anyone who is having fatigue problems, because just taking vitamins has helped me transition off of the coffee I used to drink every day (but can only drink sparingly now because of my D).If a regular multi doesn't work, you could try a B-complex vitamin in addition. They're supposed to be good for energy.Good luck on your exams!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

You could try taking gingseng tablets- a herbal supplement that's meant to give you energy. It works for me when I remember to take them!Also you could be dehydrated- that causes fatigue. Keep drinking water while you study.I find herbal teas help a lot with bloating and cramps, I hated them at first but now I like chamomile so much I make it with 2 teabags per cup!







Do you eat small regular meals? High protein like lean meat/eggs/soya helps to stop blood sugar from crashing. Keep snacking. The worst fatigue I've ever had is when I water-fasted for a week on a uni trip. I thought it would help my IBS (and according to detox 'experts' it energizes you) but I was so tired I stayed in bed most of the time- even sitting up was an effort. If I have a bad D attack I have to remind myself to keep eating or I get this same overwhelming tiredness.Sometimes I get bouts of fatigue that last for weeks, usually when I'm stressed, then I get insomnia too and feel terrible. When I had exams last year I was so tired I had to keep eating dark chocolate to get me through the revision (1 page=3 squares!!)It was good as an incentive and sugar/caffeine boost but it made my IBS hell for a few weeks! Also I got addicted to Green and Black's Maya Gold chocolate and was getting through 100g a day!







Other things I found useful for exam revision was not to try and study at my desk. I used to study in the bath, in bed, or kneeling up against the bed (this is a good position for IBS as it helps digestion and you can press against the edge of the bed when you get cramps) Just use a cushion under your knees! For some reason sitting on a chair for long makes me feel tired. Exercise might help too. Swimming always energizes me.Good luck!


----------



## 16303 (Feb 13, 2007)

went through months of that exhaustion, I second the last post did the fasting thing for a few days and I literally couldn't stand up for longer than a minute or two (can't believe I did that to myself, of course it didn't help with the d)vitamins are the only thing that helps with the fatigue(aside from the anti- depressants, not even sure whats helping more, started taking them both around the same time) what kind of IBS do you have?most multi vits have magnesium in them which is kind of a laxative so if you're a d-type you might be better off taking just taking B supplements.Hope you start feeling better !


----------



## 20235 (Feb 13, 2006)

For those of you with IBS-D who have trouble digesting a multivitamin, I strongly suggest you try something called Bariatric Advantage Multi formula with antioxidants. They were specifically designed for people with sensitive stomaches and digestive problems. I am able to tolerate them, which is amazing because I couln't even tolerate my son's Flinstones chewables!


----------

